# Red Dead Redemption



## sbugir (May 23, 2010)

Has anyone seen the trailers for this game? They are beautiful. I decided to pick it up, and my God it is by far one of the better games I have every played.

Trailers:

It's an open-sandbox style game where you can practically do whatever you want. There is an economic and ecological system and it is pretty freakin cool. You can hunt and skin animals to earn money, buck horses, do good deeds (ie retrieving stolen horses, saving people from bandits or wild animals, etc.), and what I find truly amazing is that animals up higher on the food chain, such as cougars, will attack rabbits and raccoons. Very cool.

The game utilizes the Euphoria (pretty much makes NPCs able to whatever they want) game engine which was first seen in Grand Theft Auto 4... and it has been refined so much in this game. NPCs *actually* do whatever they want... I saw a guy commit suicide right in front of me for no reason... A pack of wolves went into town and started mauling drunk citizens. It's so awesome.

Does anyone else have this game? If you do, are you enjoying it?

If you don't have it, I totally recommend you lay the $60 and purchase this game. You will have loads of fun... The story takes from 20-40 hours to complete, and then there are side missions, challenges, and much more to reach 100% completion. You'll be playing this game for a while  .


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 23, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Has anyone seen the trailers for this game? They are beautiful. I decided to pick it up, and my God it is by far one of the better games I have every played.
> 
> Trailers:


I prefer the Halo series. Halo Beta was fun.


----------



## sbugir (May 23, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> I prefer the Halo series. Halo Beta was fun.


I love Halo too, but this and that are two totally different genres.


----------



## MantidLord (May 23, 2010)

I've been looking at this game before it came out, yet another one added to the list.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 24, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> I love Halo too, but this and that are two totally different genres.


true. I'm not into big videogames that take 40 hours to complete. I dont play videogames that much but when i do its either halo or sf4


----------



## sbugir (May 24, 2010)

Street Fighter 4 is beast


----------



## dr walkrr (May 25, 2010)

If you are loving RDR you should check out Fallout 3, it is a first person shooter so the view is a little different but it is the same open sand box world with hundreds of hours of things to do. Also, it has a VATS targeting system that is kind of similar to RDR. Very awesome.


----------



## sbugir (May 25, 2010)

dr walkrr said:


> If you are loving RDR you should check out Fallout 3, it is a first person shooter so the view is a little different but it is the same open sand box world with hundreds of hours of things to do. Also, it has a VATS targeting system that is kind of similar to RDR. Very awesome.


Own it... with all 5 DLC packs haha. Great game, wish there was MP though.


----------



## yeatzee (May 26, 2010)

was never really attracted by this game TBH.... but I think it is growing on me, and hey Im going to need something to do during the summer right?


----------



## sbugir (May 26, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> was never really attracted by this game TBH.... but I think it is growing on me, and hey Im going to need something to do during the summer right?


Trust me Yeatzee... I was the same way. Then I realized I hadn't bought a single game in 2010... This is easily one of the better investments I've made this year haha  . I still want to get BFBC2, but reviewers are saying the multiplayer is great, but way too glitchy. Hopefully they'll patch that. Until then, it's RDR, Halo 3, and MW2...


----------



## yeatzee (May 27, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Trust me Yeatzee... I was the same way. Then I realized I hadn't bought a single game in 2010... This is easily one of the better investments I've made this year haha  . I still want to get BFBC2, but reviewers are saying the multiplayer is great, but way too glitchy. Hopefully they'll patch that. Until then, it's RDR, Halo 3, and MW2...


Well I just bought a Pentax 50mm F/1.2 lens (ask kamakiri, im sure he knows how awesome that is)so im out of my money for a while. I'll stick to what im good at for now, CODMW2. My K.D. is about 1.90  

(We need to play again dude)


----------



## sbugir (May 27, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Well I just bought a Pentax 50mm F/1.2 lens (ask kamakiri, im sure he knows how awesome that is)so im out of my money for a while. I'll stick to what im good at for now, CODMW2. My K.D. is about 1.90
> 
> (We need to play again dude)


Sure, but CoD4 is waaaay better.


----------



## yeatzee (May 27, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Sure, but CoD4 is waaaay better.


Disagree....


----------



## sbugir (May 27, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Disagree....


How is MoD2 better? I mean, the perks are stupid,- ie commando, one man army w/ danger close and tube, marathon with lightweight -, people camp for 25 kills and scream like btches when they don't get a nuke. Worst of all, there is only one bolt-action sniper rifle.  

In Black Ops there will be no commando or nuke  ... but it's by Treyarch &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (May 27, 2010)

10 more buck and I've got it. I always loved the western genre.


----------



## yeatzee (May 27, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> How is MoD2 better? I mean, the perks are stupid,- ie commando, one man army w/ danger close and tube, marathon with lightweight -, people camp for 25 kills and scream like btches when they don't get a nuke. *Worst of all, there is only one bolt-action sniper rifle. *
> 
> In Black Ops there will be no commando or nuke  ... but it's by Treyarch &lt;_&lt;


Well COD4 had its own problems too my friend. Tubing was way worse in that game, helicopters were grossly overpowered, couldn't control where your airstrike came from resulting in massive Team killing, etc. etc.

Commando is gay I'll give you that, but only in regular. In HC its useless. 1 man army/tubes is also gay, but its not hard to kill people with it. Just get close. I mute everyone when i play either game so....  And yes I do agree with the bolded... stupidest decision they could have made. Despite this, me and my silenced intervention will carry on owning nubes!  

Whats black ops?


----------



## sbugir (May 27, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Well COD4 had its own problems too my friend. Tubing was way worse in that game, helicopters were grossly overpowered, couldn't control where your airstrike came from resulting in massive Team killing, etc. etc.
> 
> Commando is gay I'll give you that, but only in regular. In HC its useless. 1 man army/tubes is also gay, but its not hard to kill people with it. Just get close. I mute everyone when i play either game so....  And yes I do agree with the bolded... stupidest decision they could have made. Despite this, me and my silenced intervention will carry on owning nubes!
> 
> Whats black ops?


Tubes were not way worse... You could only have 1 attachment and the first perk would be taken away, far more balanced  , plus you couldn't refill ammo. I will agree that the airstrikes sucked, helis aren't as over powered as pavelows or choppers -.-. They are both good as well as bad... The camping is just ridiculous in MW2, and it was made that way because of the stupid killstreaks.

Anyway, Black Ops is the next CoD.

@Idolo, you'll love it mate  .


----------



## idolomantis (May 28, 2010)

Probably will yeah, this year I'll be getiing Black ops and AC brotherhood for sure. And I'm counting the days before gears 3 releases.


----------



## sbugir (May 28, 2010)

If Black Ops is better than MoD2... Fersure. AC Brotherhood looks like a ripoff of AC2. I honestly don't know how they'll make it a full length game. Gears 3 will probably be the greatest shooter ever  .

I want Fable 3 and Fallout New Vegas


----------



## idolomantis (May 28, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> If Black Ops is better than MoD2... Fersure. AC Brotherhood looks like a ripoff of AC2. I honestly don't know how they'll make it a full length game. Gears 3 will probably be the greatest shooter ever  .
> 
> I want Fable 3 and Fallout New Vegas


Black ops is still in a relatively unexplored time for games. I mean, How many WW2 games do have?

AC brotherhood is going to be good I think. Ubisoft always puts something good in it. Yes I found AC1 highly enjoyable.

Yeah Gears 3 is going to be epic. Never been a fan of fable, and I;m stull busy with fallout 3 ROFL.

Halo reach is also not on my wanted list. I hate halo.

Also get Just cause 2 D: It's plain awesome. You blow stuff up..., and there's a nightclub hangin' from two airships on a mile hight. What more could you ask for?


----------



## sbugir (May 28, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Black ops is still in a relatively unexplored time for games. I mean, How many WW2 games do have?
> 
> AC brotherhood is going to be good I think. Ubisoft always puts something good in it. Yes I found AC1 highly enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Just Cause 2 is BA. Blacks Ops is Vietnam mate  .


----------



## yeatzee (May 28, 2010)

I've played the just cause 2 demo atleast 40 times..... and I'm still finding new stuff. Just yesterday I found a secret sports car I've never seen before, hidden. Faster than the fastest motorcycle even.

I want it soooooo bad


----------



## idolomantis (May 29, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Just Cause 2 is BA. Blacks Ops is Vietnam mate  .


Yeah Vietnam, Apart from battlefield vietnam, I know no other games. Besides it's not only in vietnam.

And it's relatively unexplored in comparison to over nine thousand WW2 games. Or fictional wars.

Anyway just cause 2 is hilarious yeah, I always drive expensive cars from mountaintops.

68% completeion, Around 800/1000 G.

@yeatzee, rofl there are one billion easter eggs in the game. Also a race track.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 29, 2010)

I have yet to play any CoD games, I played halo 3 alot but idk not doing it for me anymore. I think I might pick up CoD4 sometime soon. U guys have xbox live?


----------



## yeatzee (May 29, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> I have yet to play any CoD games, I played halo 3 alot but idk not doing it for me anymore. I think I might pick up CoD4 sometime soon. U guys have xbox live?


Call of duty will change your life :lol:


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 29, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Call of duty will change your life :lol:


Perhaps hee hee but I'm also saving up for:

school

camera

macro lens

a guitar

various guitar acessories

Final Cut studio or express (haven't decided yet)

whilst paying off loans.

it kinda sucks lol all the fun stuff has to be so dang 'spensive!


----------



## sbugir (May 29, 2010)

Yeah Call of Duty will change your life for the worse...


----------



## MantidLord (May 30, 2010)

Gears of War 3! Can't wait.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 31, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Gears of War 3! Can't wait.


I seen the trailer, looks pretty cool.  

Has anyone played the halo odst version of "horde mode" It's okay althoug it doesnt compete w/ Gears of War's horde mode.


----------



## idolomantis (May 31, 2010)

Gears of war &gt; everything else


----------



## sbugir (May 31, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> I seen the trailer, looks pretty cool.
> 
> Has anyone played the halo odst version of "horde mode" It's okay althoug it doesnt compete w/ Gears of War's horde mode.


Yep, I like it a lot. It's way more difficult than horde imo.



idolomantis said:


> Gears of war &gt; everything else


Lies!


----------



## yeatzee (May 31, 2010)

I guess im part of the minority who thinks Gears of war is nothing special....


----------



## sbugir (May 31, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I guess im part of the minority who thinks Gears of war is nothing special....


It's a great game, but it isn't the best. I recommend you pick it up though  . When 3 comes out, it'll be bigger than MW2 and Black Ops..


----------



## yeatzee (May 31, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> It's a great game, but it isn't the best. I recommend you pick it up though  . When 3 comes out, it'll be bigger than MW2 and Black Ops..


I've played both all the way through..... didn't think much of either.


----------



## yeatzee (May 31, 2010)

Its all irrelevant to me though, as I have a serious craving for Just Cause 2. I've played the demo atleast 2 times a day every day for weeks


----------



## idolomantis (May 31, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Lies!


Nevar. I prefer GlitchGears of war's Campaign and multiplayer over any other game.

As for non multiplayer games I think Assassin's creed 2 is the best.

Yeah as for what I've read on Gears 3, I expect all twelve year olds to mass invade its multiplayer. without playing the campaign.

Now they are all On MW2.


----------



## sbugir (May 31, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Its all irrelevant to me though, as I have a serious craving for Just Cause 2. I've played the demo atleast 2 times a day every day for weeks


I see you playing that often. I've invited you to parties too -.-


----------



## yeatzee (May 31, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> I see you playing that often. I've invited you to parties too -.-


Really? Awe I'm sorry man hahahaha.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 31, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I guess im part of the minority who thinks Gears of war is nothing special....


I only like Gears of War 2 in LAN parties with Horde mode or vs mode. But if I'm in a LAN party I'd prefer Halo 3 or CoD4. Gears seems more of a campaign game and I'm not much of a campain player.

in conclusion, I'm not much of a Gears person either, I do not even own any of the games lol.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who even cares about campaigns and don't just do them for the achievements D:

I personally think Halo is just a mediocre shooter game saved by the graphics and music...

You guys vcan add me if you like.

GT: Idol0mantis

If your GT is alot different from your name here sent me PM because I don't accept all friend invites I get.

I play

Gears, left 4 dead 1 &amp; 2, and MW2. ...not very good at the last one yet rofl.


----------



## sbugir (Jun 1, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Am I the only one who even cares about campaigns and don't just do them for the achievements D:
> 
> I personally think Halo is just a mediocre shooter game saved by the graphics and music...
> 
> ...


Mines Lemmiwinks Ownz

Halo's story is beast, but Halo 3 was a bit sad :S...


----------



## yeatzee (Jun 1, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Mines Lemmiwinks Ownz
> 
> Halo's story is beast, but Halo 3 was a bit sad :S...


I agree.... halo's story and campaign is the best I've played yet. Halo 1 beats all the gears of war combined IMO  

Mines exactly my user name here with no capitals.


----------



## sbugir (Jun 1, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I agree.... halo's story and campaign is the best I've played yet. Halo 1 beats all the gears of war combined IMO
> 
> Mines exactly my user name here with no capitals.


Halo 1 is the greatest shooter period


----------



## yeatzee (Jun 2, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Halo 1 is the greatest shooter period


Hey I never said that, I was referring to the story


----------



## sbugir (Jun 2, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Hey I never said that, I was referring to the story


Didn't say you did. The fact is it is.


----------

